

August: Movie About First Dotcom Boom - jasonlbaptiste
http://joox.net/cat/2/id/6905

======
tlrobinson
Also, Code Rush is a pretty good documentary about Netscape's open sourcing of
Mozilla back in '98

<http://www.viddler.com/explore/coderush/videos/1/>

------
fallentimes
Saw this yesterday and, unfortunately, it's not very good.

~~~
jrbedard
Not very good indeed, but interesting cameo by Jason Calacanis.

~~~
lakeeffect
I think you meant David Bowie.

------
andyking
There was an entertaining documentary made a few years ago about a Finnish
mobile game startup called Riot-E. It had little in the way of your actual
product, but burned through hundreds of millions in bigco funding with a whole
host of extravagances before, you guessed it, crashing spectacularly.

Riot On!: <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0427783/>

~~~
swombat
You sure you're not talking about the infamous Gizmondo mobile gaming phone
thingy? :-)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger_Telematics>

They burned through hundreds of millions too to produce a worthless, inferior
handset that no one bought, and had organised crime links and the lot...

Incredible that people invest in this kind of company. The fund-raiser must be
extremely silver-tongued.

------
ojbyrne
The Joel Spolsky documentary <http://www.projectaardvark.com/movie/> was
pretty good. Not terribly exciting, but interesting.

------
ddaarryynn
another good documentary, like startup.com, is e-dreams, the story of
kozmo.com

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0262021/>

------
rantfoil
Favorite quote from this movie:

"That's so 3rd quarter 99. You want bleeding edge cross platform robust
scalable architectures? Well duh. That's what everyone wants."

------
jasonlbaptiste
free lunch to the person that actually gets what they do. my guess:

-something like avenue a/ razorfish. a digital agency

~~~
ryanmahoski
I think you nailed it. Tom's character tells us Landshark sells internet
strategy advice to ad agencies.

"Pure E. Not E commerce. Not E business. Not click and mortar [...] We help
big, greedy advertising agencies sell the useless products of massive, morally
corrupt multinational corporations. We advise them on how to aggregate
eyeballs."

~~~
fallentimes
I have no idea what that means, but I guess that's sort of the point.

------
azharcs
What do you mean by First Dotcom Boom, when was the second one or last one.
There was just one Dotcom Boom.

------
thomasswift
also checkout - startup.com <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/>

~~~
paulgb
Watching startup.com and e-dreams made me wonder if any of this generation of
startups have invited a film crew to watch.

~~~
jonknee
<http://rockstartup.com/> and it's just as embarrassing as it sounds.

Update: forgot to mention <http://www.mojohd.com/mojoseries/startupjunkies/>
which you can watch online if you're not one of the 53 people who get Mojo
(I'm number 24, but I still have no idea when the show is on).

~~~
thomasswift
i started watching them on hulu. [http://www.hulu.com/watch/20487/start-up-
junkies-episode-1#x...](http://www.hulu.com/watch/20487/start-up-junkies-
episode-1#x-0,vepisode,1) Cheers!

